# Paramount Serial Numbers



## GMCSR (Jan 1, 2023)

Where are the Paramount serial numbers located?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 1, 2023)

GMCSR said:


> Where are the Paramount serial numbers located?



What year is the bike? Pics would help


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jan 1, 2023)

Depends on year. Post some pictures and the paramount guys will probably be glad to help if it's under the crank hanger.
Serial could be on either rear drop out I think, or the headtube on later models, I'm definitely not that familiar with all of the Paramount intricacies though.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 1, 2023)




----------

